
Non-Newtonian Fluid on a Speaker Cone [video] - Dysiode
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zoTKXXNQIU
======
Murkin
Or just do this at home(we did at work). No need to ruin a speaker.

1) Mix cornstarch with water in shallow plastic bowl. 2) Hold the bowl firmly
against an office-grade subwoofer 3) Turn bass+volume to max 4) Start
experimenting with music (or noise generators of different frequencies)

We had about 10 minutes of similar effects before the headache hit.

------
gcr
At first, I thought it was some kind of ferrofluid — those tend to behave
rather similarly — but this is just corn starch, which behaves strangely when
agitated like that.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Preious submission: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1327656>

Also, non-Newtonian fluids have been mentioned several times:

<http://searchyc.com/non-newtonian+fluid>

------
CapitalistCartr
This is way better than the Big Bang Theory episode that did that. Dunno why,
but theirs sucked compared to this.

------
reader5000
Spontaneous generation!

------
0nly1ife
Does anyone have a link to a Newtonian Fluid for comparison?

~~~
machrider
Here you go: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HvHMIMYbBk>

